# Home Urgently Needed (2 elderly cats)



## rescuecatsrule (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm just crossposting this for someone else.

*desperate x2 female cats*


both cats are 14yrs,spyed and are black and white,owners have had them since kittens but are now being re homed because of new baby, paws n claws have a week 2 find a home for them.
please contact Debbie on 07756 746 965


this rescue is based in st.helens but are willing to rehome all over the uk.

(4 days left now:!


----------



## rescuecatsrule (Nov 29, 2007)

Rehomed


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

Yay! Since they were in the UK I couldn't really do anything, but it's such good news that things worked out for them. Thanks for doing all you can.


----------

